# OKC season ticket request tops 16,000



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> OKC season ticket request tops 16,000
> 
> OKLAHOMA CITY - More than 16,000 people have signed up to a season ticket request list for Oklahoma City's new NBA team.
> 
> ...


What's the limit for season tickets ?


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

That's 16,000 sick people.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh: what?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

They like to watch bad basketball.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Exactly.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes the Thundercats won't be very good, but I know if Portland got an expansion NFL team I'd be first in line to get tickets, even though they'd probably lose every game. 

I say good for them, and I hope it continues after the honeymoon is over


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

This team will be playoff contenders much sooner than most think.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

number1pick said:


> This team will be playoff contenders much sooner than most think.




Are they moving to the East?

LAL
SAS
DAL
UTA
HOU
POR
GS
LAC
PHO
SAC
DEN
NO

Plus teams like Memphis and Min are right there with OKC


Are all teams that are ahead of OKC right now, and most of those teams are young enough that they will be there for a while. 


I have said this before as well, but I really don't think there will be alot of players that really want to play for Clay Bennett either. Durrant will probably leave after his rookie contract and then it's back to square one.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

number1pick said:


> This team will be playoff contenders much sooner than most think.


What most think doesn't really matter if you don't tell us what you think when they can or will make the playoffs.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

number1pick said:


> This team will be playoff contenders much sooner than most think.


They really might no be so bad if they could draft decently


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> They really might no be so bad if they could draft decently


By the looks of this year's draft, they were the same old Sonics, doing horrible in the draft unless it's a given. (Durant) I honestly don't things are going to change, the franchise is most likely going to go down as one of the worst drafting teams in history.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Half of them will be wondering what happened to Chris Paul and David West.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i highly doubt these numbers are true. probably just the local media trying to hype the team up. 16,000 season tickets already? for a team that will struggle to muster 20 wins? yeah right. they'll be lucky to pull in 2,000 people a game after honeymoon season is over.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

c_dog said:


> i highly doubt these numbers are true. probably just the local media trying to hype the team up. 16,000 season tickets already? for a team that will struggle to muster 20 wins? yeah right. they'll be lucky to pull in 2,000 people a game after honeymoon season is over.


Gee. I wish I was as optomistic as you. You must know David Glover. 

This city has proven it can support major league sports. The Thunder may sell out every game for a couple of years, then level off. With the enthusiasm shown over the past three or so years, the team will still rank high for years to come.

Next to arrive... The NFL. Sell out city! Again.:yay:


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

c_dog said:


> i highly doubt these numbers are true. probably just the local media trying to hype the team up. 16,000 season tickets already? for a team that will struggle to muster 20 wins? yeah right. they'll be lucky to pull in 2,000 people a game after honeymoon season is over.


Why would the numbers not be true? The attendance for the Hornets leveled off a little bit when it was pretty much announced the team was going back to NOLA. But the games were still really well attended. Now this team is permanent. Nobody thought going into the Hornets first season here they would win 20 games. They won a little over 30 games. OKC will pull in about 18k per game the first couple of seasons and probably about the same after that unless the team never improves/gets worse. I don't see that happening with young talented players like Durant, Green, and Westbrook. That's a good young nucleus.a


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

mediocre man said:


> I have said this before as well, but I really don't think there will be alot of players that really want to play for Clay Bennett either. Durrant will probably leave after his rookie contract and then it's back to square one.


Sounds more like sour grapes on your part. Players that have been to OKC already speak highly of the city and the people. Bennett is no better and/or worse then any other owner in the NBA. Most of their contact with management is with the GM not the owners. As long as they get their pay check don't think it matters much who they work for.



c_dog said:


> i highly doubt these numbers are true. probably just the local media trying to hype the team up. 16,000 season tickets already? for a team that will struggle to muster 20 wins? yeah right. they'll be lucky to pull in 2,000 people a game after honeymoon season is over.


The number has actually gone up to 18,000, and that is requests for season ticket info, not tickets sold. Tickets are just going on sale in the next week. We should average at least 18,000+ per home game easy.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

oksportsguy said:


> Sounds more like sour grapes on your part. Players that have been to OKC already speak highly of the city and the people. Bennett is no better and/or worse then any other owner in the NBA. Most of their contact with management is with the GM not the owners. As long as they get their pay check don't think it matters much who they work for.


a lot of players don't want to work for an owner who's a complete classless ***. durant when he first found out that bennett managed to moved the team almost called him a mother****er right in front of the media. a lot of players grow up watching the nba and respect its history. bennett doesn't have that respect for the game and that just doesn't bode well with some of the players. i'm only slightly more interested in the nba than your casual fan, and I wasn't even a big seattle fan but i felt devastated when they announced the sonics were moving. gary payton/shawn kemp sonics and their rivalry with the bulls were one of my most fond basketball memories of the 90's and they took some of that away. bennett sucks.




> The number has actually gone up to 18,000, and that is requests for season ticket info, not tickets sold. Tickets are just going on sale in the next week. We should average at least 18,000+ per home game easy.


it said request so i never would have been able to tell that it was for ticket info. that would make slightly more sense as i don't see how they would manage to sell that many season tickets in such a short time. they're probably still just trying to hype the team up through the media.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

c_dog said:


> a lot of players don't want to work for an owner who's a complete classless ***. durant when he first found out that bennett managed to moved the team almost called him a mother****er right in front of the media. a lot of players grow up watching the nba and respect its history. bennett doesn't have that respect for the game and that just doesn't bode well with some of the players. i'm only slightly more interested in the nba than your casual fan, and I wasn't even a big seattle fan but i felt devastated when they announced the sonics were moving. gary payton/shawn kemp sonics and their rivalry with the bulls were one of my most fond basketball memories of the 90's and they took some of that away. bennett sucks.


Actually, the Durant quote was only here say from a guy, that heard from a guy, so I don't think we can take that to serious. No one has ever heard any thing negative from Durant, or been able to come up with a quote from any reliable source. But people from Seattle still seem to be elevating this urban ledgend.

For the most part, former player for the Sonics are the only people that have really said much about it, and Shaq doesn't really count. A few years from now, people from Seattle will be the only people still talking about it at all.

As for Bennett, don't have an opinion on him, other then the fact that he brought an NBA team to OKC. I do think people need to get over it though, it's done. And people can talk about the Schultz case all they want, but that's not going to get them back either.

Things change and it doesn't help to dwell on them, grieve, let it go, and move on. Not gloating, just the facts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

To act like NBA players care that Bennett moved the team is a ridiculous argument. They care if they are getting paid. Let's be real here.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

oksportsguy said:


> Actually, the Durant quote was only here say from a guy, that heard from a guy, so I don't think we can take that to serious. No one has ever heard any thing negative from Durant, or been able to come up with a quote from any reliable source. But people from Seattle still seem to be elevating this urban ledgend.
> 
> For the most part, former player for the Sonics are the only people that have really said much about it, and Shaq doesn't really count. A few years from now, people from Seattle will be the only people still talking about it at all.
> 
> ...


it'll be a sad day when people become indifferent to an nba franchise(one with as rich a history as the sonics) getting uprooted from its city. i suppose most people must be self centered then. i don't even have a team in my hometown but i imagine i would be devastated if my team was forced to move because their owner is a total jerk. i don't think sonics fans will be the only one talking about this in a couple of years. i'm not really a sonics fan, but i certainly would still remember this and would think of this as one of the biggest injustice in sports history. in fact it's things like this that makes me lose faith/interest in the nba. everything's all "business" these days. fans don't mean anything to them except people who they can squeeze money from. i makes me sick.

@hkf: money does talk. people would do almost anything if the money's good. heck most people would probably shoot a dog for 5million dollars but that doesn't mean they won't feel bad about it. these players are professionals who are hired to play basketball, and it would be unprofessional for them to be criticizing their owners/bosses, but I imagine they don't look at bennett with much respect.

as for the incident with durant, wasn't there a recording of it posted on the general forum 2-3 months ago? that's where i heard it anyway. it's not just urban legend because you can find clips of it online.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Money talks, bull**** runs the marathon. I work in Hollywood, I know this better than most. Bennett and McClendon have the money, they will succeed.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

c_dog said:


> as for the incident with durant, wasn't there a recording of it posted on the general forum 2-3 months ago? that's where i heard it anyway. it's not just urban legend because you can find clips of it online.


Sorry to tell you the only recording of anything is the interview this guy did on a Seattle radio station, where he said he heard from a friend that heard from someone. Know one has any recording of Durant making any such statement. Again, just hear say.


----------

